# Skeletal systems of cartoon characters revealed!



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 10, 2004)

Michael Paulus shows us familiar cartoon characters like we've never seen them before: http://michaelpaulus.com/gallery/character-Skeletons





Bizarre, but good fun.


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 10, 2004)

This is absolutely great - what a cool idea.
Wish I'd thought of it first  

Love the Betty Boop and Baby Huey skeletons!
I was wondering how many you might be able to guess if the character wasn't there beside them, and I reckon Barney Rubble and betty were about the only ones.
Good find!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 10, 2004)

The Powerpuff Girls' skeletons were particularly horrific.


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 10, 2004)

Those are great!

...but really, would shmoo have a skeletal system...


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 10, 2004)

lol those are cool.... and creepy


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 10, 2004)

Good find.


----------



## Sirathiel (Dec 10, 2004)

Creepy,... but fun!

(Yes, those PowerPuff Girls pretty much freaked me out...*shudders*)


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 15, 2004)

Those are so awesome!! The Powerpuffs are creepy, I like Dexters one. Very amusing.


----------



## LadyFel (Dec 15, 2004)

My god, the Powerpuff girls are really gross...Too early in the morning for me...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Dec 18, 2004)

Brilliant


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 17, 2005)

loved the site it was great thank you 
xxxkyexxx


----------

